# Meffert's shipping



## fatch0 (Mar 21, 2009)

I bought a 4x4 and used the free shipping. What is the estimated time I will be receiving it.

I also bought a white Type C from DealExtreme and was wondering when I will be receiving that.

Any answers are appreciated.


----------



## elfsoflife (Mar 21, 2009)

*luck*

for mefferts it took me about 3 weeks and dx 4 weeks because it takes 2 weeks to ship and 2 weeks to process


----------



## Vulosity (Mar 21, 2009)

Meffert's- ~10 days for me 

DX- ~12 days for me.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Mar 21, 2009)

It took about 2-3 weeks to get my Mefferts 4x4x4.


----------



## Kidstardust (Mar 21, 2009)

America-Germany 6 shipping days. All it takes nine days.


----------



## Unknown.soul (Mar 21, 2009)

Kidstardust said:


> America-Germany



Meffert's ships from Hong Kong...


> As most of you know we have had our Hong Kong office for over 30 years and about three years ago also opened a small office in Shenzhen China.


----------



## Kidstardust (Mar 21, 2009)

Hong Kong - Germany 6 days. I think that is fast.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Mar 22, 2009)

I'm in New York, and Mefferts has always taken between 10 days and two weeks for me.


----------



## fatch0 (Mar 22, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> I'm in New York, and Mefferts has always taken between 10 days and two weeks for me.



Have you bought from DX because i live in new jersey not that from from you.


----------

